# Seaplane UAV



## a_majoor (31 Dec 2017)

Seaplanes provide a large number of interesting capabilities to their users, and this combines UAV and seaplanes for perhaps the first time. While the article focuses on the use of seaplane UAV's to deliver cargo (i.e. logistics aircraft), it is only a short step to having seaplane UAV's doing things like patrolling sealanes, dropping sensors or eventually acting as weapons carriers as well:

https://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/aviation/cargo-industry-tests-seaplane-drones-to-deliver-freight



> *Cargo Industry Tests Seaplane Drones to Deliver Freight*
> 
> Startup Natilus’s prototype aims to complete its first water trials, with flight tests to follow
> 
> ...


----------

